
Are you on twitter? - ivankirigin
I'm starting to love using Twitter. There is something liberating about the constraints.<p>I'm @tipjoy<p>http://twitter.com/tipjoy
======
abarrera
Wow a lot of twitter guys here. I wished you could a) Import an opml file with
Twitter accounts. b) Create groups of Twitter friends you can message like
@group1

If someone knows of any webapp that implements a) please let me know :D

I'm putting all the twitter accounts so far together here:
<http://twitter.com/tipjoy> <http://twitter.com/danielha>
<http://twitter.com/iamdanw> <http://twitter.com/codergnome>
<http://twitter.com/jraines> <http://twitter.com/yansarazin>
<http://twitter.com/lukebrdn> <http://twitter.com/darreld>
<http://twitter.com/hooande> <http://twitter.com/nkohari>
<http://twitter.com/timothyandrew> <http://twitter.com/hasanv>
<http://twitter.com/dcurtis> <http://twitter.com/webwright>
<http://twitter.com/pkaler> <http://twitter.com/npost>
<http://twitter.com/rosshill> <http://twitter.com/avinashv>
<http://twitter.com/bootload> <http://twitter.com/stejules>

And I'll add mine: <http://twitter.com/abarrera>

~~~
mosburger
Chris Brogan tried the group idea with "Twitter Packs"... he implemented it
quickly and dirtily using a Wiki though, so editing it runs into some obvious
pitfalls (e.g., contention when a page is edited by more than one person)...

<http://twitterpacks.pbwiki.com/>

I toyed with the idea of implementing it as an actual standalone service
without the wiki... but I have too many other "side projects" right now! :)

Here's my twitter account: <http://twitter.com/mdesjardins>

------
danielha
<http://twitter.com/danielha>

holler @ me.

Also subscribe to the RSS of your company name (or keyword of choice) at
<http://terraminds.com/twitter>. My favorite Kirigins have Tipjoy on that
badboy.

~~~
ivankirigin
Hell yah. Terraminds twitter search is actually pretty useful. Searching for
your company name is particularly valuable. Go tip 'em.

------
jraines
Peronally I've gotten a lot more utility out of Friendfeed so far.

Twitter is neat though -- I'm building a site that will scrape replies to a
Twitter user called @rating and put them in a database of ratings. The reply
just has to look like this:

@rating 5 "Thing Being Rated" Mini-review goes here.

I'll post it when the battle of Rails deployment is over.

I'm 'jraines' on Twitter and Friendfeed.

------
samwise
I don't get it. There is no real need for it. I also don't see how you could
easily monetize it.

~~~
ryanspahn
It's description and the inane posts I originally read made me think the same
thing!

But, after much use it's a great piece of technology. It allows you to survey
a crowd, use it for emergency purposes (San Diego Fire Dept did just this),
learn about what your friends are reading/sharing, where they are going for
the evening, how they feel, etc...

------
bootload
" _... I'm starting to love using Twitter. There is something liberating about
the constraints ..._ "

I've used twitter from Nov2006. Some of the constraints I don't like:

\- how they handle urls [0]

\- how they handle people who you like but talk to much [1]

The rest is pretty good. Not too much info, uptime ok (well when I use it) and
api is simple & works ~ <http://twitter.com/bootload>

[0] I don't know a good solution but if google created their own shortcuts
like tinyurl the web would be a better place.

[1] stacks of quick posts one after the other why not group them by person
after a threshold of say 3?

~~~
dcurtis
I can see the reason for footnotes on a long post for meta information, but
why do you use them in your little messages? Why not just explain what's in
the footnote when you first mention it?

Not an attack, just a friendly question. I've noticed you do this fairly
often.

I agree with [1] though; Robert Scoble is the worst offender, seconded closely
by Guy Kawasaki. Bundling messages together would screw up the API and break
things like twitterific, probably. I wonder if there's a better solution.

~~~
bootload
_"... Why not just explain what's in the footnote when you first mention it?
..."_

good point, I'll see what I can do.

 _"... I wonder if there's a better solution. ..."_

friendfeed does the obvious thing that is it restricts view to the latest 3 by
person so as to not clutter the page. Another idea I can think of would be
allow you to select who you want to clamp.

 _"... Not an attack, just a friendly question. I've noticed you do this
fairly often. ..."_

to stop adding ellipses (that mess up the text especially if there is a lot of
them) allowing you to read. This is especially for links or side notes that
relate to the main text but is added interest. Also I use hackernews as a
scribble ( <http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157600280904949/> ) for
later posts on flickr

 _"... Bundling messages together would screw up the API and break things like
twitterific ..."_

No just the display, not the data itself. Just grab the latest submission. If
more submissions occur in "N" minutes time frame just display the latest 3,
have a click & fetch more if required. It shouldn't break app using the api
doing this. Friendfeed does this well.

------
joshwa
<http://twitter.com/joshwa>

Though I think that their potential as messaging glue has yet to be realized--
payloads would be a start, as Winer has suggested, incorporating Yahoo Pipes,
Twitterfeed, etc, and make twitter the social messaging bus for the entire
web.

My hypothesis is that Obvious is working on this stuff (since it's so, well,
ovbious!), but isn't ready to release it until they get their infrastructure
stuff sorted out, sign up partners, etc.

------
danw
<http://twitter.com/iamdanw>

Who's on tumblr? I'm <http://tumblr.iamdanw.com> on there

~~~
iseff
<http://twitter.com/iseff>

And, on tumblr, <http://featureorbug.com> (recently became a Tumblr staff
pick!).

~~~
blinks
<http://twitter.com/hackerblinks>

Tumblr: <http://adam.blinkinblogs.net/>

(And, on Pownce: <http://pownce.com/hackerblinks/>)

(Does this mean I win teh Internets? I have social networking fever. (And the
only cure is more cowbell.))

(Need caffeine.)

------
npost
It gets interesting when they start offering commercial services around it.
What a great platform for project teams, or even disaster notifications (civil
services), etc. It would be great for emergency services to coordinate their
activities. However, that is assuming that it can handle the volume without
going down!

<http://twitter.com/npost>

------
orion
Twitter is pretty darn cool, especially if you use it to keep friends and
collealleagues up to date with what's going on in your world. It cracks me up
to hear people ask "how can I monetize this?" If you have something of value
to offer it will monetize itself. Nobody truly enjoys being "sold." If nothing
you do is of any value, attempts to monetize are just wasted effort.

------
webwright
I'm digging Twitter too. Here's me: <http://twitter.com/webwright>

If you care about marketing, learn to use Twitter Track (google it).

I get an SMS every time ANYONE mentions RescueTime on Twitter (friend or no).
It's slightly creepy when I immedietely pounce on them and thank them. ;-)

------
a-priori
<http://twitter.com/codergnome>

I don't update a whole lot.

------
pkaler
<http://twitter.com/pkaler>

But I use Jaiku a whole lot more. Seems to be more of a Vancouver area tech
phenomena though. <http://pkaler.jaiku.com>

------
walesmd
I only use Twitter to integrate with beanstalkapps.com - this way my clients
can see my SVN commits in real-time (since I'm cheap and don't pay for them to
have an account to the beanstalkapps.com backend).

------
engtech
For tumblr I am

<http://engtech.tumblr.com> \-- lifestream, kinda messy

<http://rubeh.tumblr.com> \-- ruby/rails links

------
izak30
<http://www.twitter.com/issackelly> and <http://twitter.com/servee>

------
engtech
<http://twitter.com/engtech> \-- bitching and moaning

<http://twitter.com/et> \-- link dump

------
hooande
Twitter has been great for our startup. It's true what they say, news travels
fast on there. I'm here:

<http://twitter.com/hooande>

------
hassy
<http://twitter.com/hasanv>

Started using it recently, still haven't worked out what it's really about.

------
lbrdn
It's an amazingly fast way to spread info.I'd recommend it to all you start-up
guys if you're not on it already. I'm twitter.com/lukebrdn

------
jeffisageek
I am on twitter. feel free to add me <http://twitter.com/jeffisageek>

------
avinashv
I'm @avinashv. Most of my friends tend to use more traditional IM or vanilla
email, so I don't use the thing at all.

------
statikpulse
<http://twitter.com/yansarazin>

Just started using it more often.

------
jfoutz
@jfoutz <http://twitter.com/jfoutz>

just started using it last week.

------
Mistone
I'm @mistone

<http://twitter.com/mistone>

no massive posting activity but not stale

------
glasner
<http://twitter.com/glasner>

------
nkohari
<http://twitter.com/nkohari>

------
PStamatiou
<http://twitter.com/Stammy>

------
cyberhill
I'm @rosshill

<http://twitter.com/rosshill>

------
astrec
@cammacrae

<http://twitter.com/cammacrae>

------
earle
im obviously partial to <http://www.groovr.com> but i generally prefer sending
and receiving photos, especially form mobile.

other then that, i still use twitter from time to time.

------
darreld
<http://twitter.com/darreld>

Love it.

------
dcurtis
Yeah, @dcurtis. Recently, I've become addicted.

------
stejules
Hello I am @stejules and wanna have more friends!

;D

------
brk
I'm NotoriousBRK ...

------
timothyandrew
twitter.com/timothyandrew

Twitter is amazing.

